# Port installation stopped?



## jaymax (Sep 5, 2015)

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD MACH. 10.2-BETA1 FreeBSD 10.2-BETA1 #0: Mon Jul 20 14:22:20 PDT 2015  me@MACH:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/NUKERNEL  i386
```

Installing www/bigbluebutton from the ports -  runs until it bumps up against a conflict situation, installing a 'dependent' .


```
===>  pwlib-1.12.0_10,1 conflicts with installed package(s):
  ptlib-2.10.10_3

  They install files into the same place.
  You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
===>  Found saved configuration for pwlib-1.12.0_10,1
===>  pwlib-1.12.0_10,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pwlib-1.12.0_10,1 for building

===>  pwlib-1.12.0_10,1 conflicts with installed package(s):
  ptlib-2.10.10_3

  They will not build together.
  Please remove them first with pkg delete.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

Following up with directive to remove ptlib-2.10.10_3

`# pkg delete ptlib-2.10.10_3`

```
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 4 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
  ptlib-2.10.10_3
  opal-3.10.10_9
  ekiga-4.0.1_8
  gnome3-3.16.2

The operation will free 27 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```

Now should I approve what happens to those other programs named?
What is the solution?

Incidentally, I did attempt a pkg install, but it did not solve the problem either!


----------



## protocelt (Sep 5, 2015)

It seems you can't have x11/gnome3 and net/asterisk installed at the same time. You'll have to choose one or the other.

Also note you are running 10.2-BETA1 which will never get any updates. You should update to 10.2-STABLE by updating and compiling from source or install 10.2-RELEASE from scratch.


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 6, 2015)

If you want to keep your Gnome3 installation intact, perhaps www/bigbluebutton could be installed and run in a jail ...


----------



## jaymax (Sep 9, 2015)

Excellent idea!


----------

